# SPs, how do you express your Se?



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

So, how do you express your Se?

Thanks!


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

can you be a little more specific?


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Fat Bozo said:


> can you be a little more specific?


Agreed. Without them I'm just going to start throwing random suggestions into the air, lol.

*#1 kinesthetics: *It seems my memory is dependent on "doing"; it's how I learn best. Even when I didn't have to take notes in school, I did because it would be harder to retain the information in any other way. 
*#2 Being observant: *I take in the world around me like I'm drinking in; my mind is always relaying what I'm seeing to my mind. 

These are just two that come to mind immediately, if there's anything else you'd like to know- don't hesitate.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

I mean, how do you personally *express* your Se. Do you do sports? What kind of sports do you do? Do you like to socialize? Go to a party? Do you like travelling? Do you like to peoplewatch? What "feeds" your Se? 

For example, I like to sit in a coffeebar when the wheather is nice, drink coffee and peoplewatch. I like to go on a party. I like to communicate with people, but since I´m an introvert I get drained after a while. I like to exercise and to dance. I like to watch beautiful photography and do art stuff. I like going for solitary walks or "urban explorations". Going on random trips. Swimming. Etc.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

LittleOrange said:


> I mean, how do you personally *express* your Se. Do you do sports? What kind of sports do you do? Do you like to socialize? Go to a party? Do you like travelling? Do you like to peoplewatch? What "feeds" your Se?
> 
> For example, I like to sit in a coffeebar when the wheather is nice, drink coffee and peoplewatch. I like to go on a party. I like to communicate with people, but since I´m an introvert I get drained after a while. I like to exercise and to dance. I like to watch beautiful photography and do art stuff. I like going for solitary walks or "urban explorations". Going on random trips. Swimming. Etc.


Okay, I'll just do all that stuff then. That way I don't have to think of anything!


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Fat Bozo said:


> Okay, I'll just do all that stuff then. That way I don't have to think of anything!


----------



## amatsuki (Apr 17, 2012)

I touch things a lot. Like, go to a fabric store, or department store, or even just the grocery store and I touch things that look interesting and see if they feel like how I thought they did. I do dance as well! Cooking and cleaning and in general just getting dirty will end up making me enjoy myself (But getting past the 'ee germs' mental block is the hardest part, no matter how much fun I know I'll end up having)


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Near-perpetual awareness of surroundings is one of them.


----------



## mommajen08 (Feb 15, 2013)

Running and yoga. Hiking. Going to the beach.

Photography.

I love to create, although I'm not really artistic. I am more of a crafty type person. Right now I'm working on a photo book via Shutterfly, making a friendship bracelet, and getting ready to start a paint by number project.

Baking and cooking. Especially new recipes.


----------



## Antrist (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm alert to sounds and sights around me and have very sharp senses. That's not necessarily an expression, but it is a strong presence in my life and often gets my attention. Typically I'm 'the first person to notice'. Just a few weeks back, I noticed a sound outside our building late at night. The sound caused me to unsettle, so I traced the source of the noise to find that two men were breaking into a van outside. The two other people I was with (I pencil in as INTJ/ISTJ and ENFJ/INFJ) didn't notice a thing, or did notice but only ascribed any meaning to it after I had pointed it out.

I like to dance, to flail, to jump, to run. 
I can't take a set of stairs at a walking pace. 
I spend a lot of time looking in the mirror when I get ready for something, fixing my (facial)/hair. 
I will feel at odds if I wear clothes that don't go together but will create new styles if I like the look of it. 
I bounce off the walls or I konk out, there's nothing really in the middle.
I ascribe success to health, to fitness, to happiness, to capability/ability and to strength, somewhat also to wealth and living well.



*It's my lucky 777 post!*


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

LittleOrange said:


> I mean, how do you personally *express* your Se. Do you do sports? What kind of sports do you do? Do you like to socialize? Go to a party? Do you like travelling? Do you like to peoplewatch? What "feeds" your Se?
> 
> For example, I like to sit in a coffeebar when the wheather is nice, drink coffee and peoplewatch. I like to go on a party. I like to communicate with people, but since I´m an introvert I get drained after a while. I like to exercise and to dance. I like to watch beautiful photography and do art stuff. I like going for solitary walks or "urban explorations". Going on random trips. Swimming. Etc.


I don't know. I always think the word "express" as telling or showing something to other people, or making a voice or opinion. It's kind of hard for me to imagine myself expressing a mental function which is not anything that really have content.

Se is defined as seeing the physical world as it is. So I guess the need to "feed" my Se come from my need to gather information, and Se is the way I do so. It really depends on why I want to gather information. It can be that I feel bored, or that I need inspiration and raw information as a way to learn, or there can be no reason.

In general I just see things, peoplewatch, try food and drinks, take a walk, look at artwork and photography, movies, music, watch or read news, etc. Sometimes talk to people. Also drawing from life, sketching people, objects, or environment. I would love to travel sometimes in the near future, or I might get on an internship if I can.


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm always scanning my surroundings, my senses are really sharp. Anything that calls my attention is given priority in a milisecond, be it in sight, smell or sound.
In actual "application": LEGOs, bass guitar (and rock and rollin' :crazy, Kung Fu (although I'm a LOT rusty, I still remember some moves and practice them), getting out and having a really nice and tasty dinner, looking at pictures of artwork, landscapes and nature in general, looking around at some place you are visiting, etc.


----------

